# [RISOLTO] problema xorg-server 1.63

## Al79

Ciao a tutti,

ho un problema con la nuova versione di xorg-server, la 1.6.3 appunto.

Avevo una versione del file di configurazione dalla precedente versione 

di xorg-server (1.5.3-r6) e, poichè funzionava, l'ho copiata sulla nuova

versione di xorg-server. Ho installato gli ati-drivers 9.7 perchè fossero 

compatibili con la nuova versione del server x.

Ora l'errore che mi da è il seguente:

```

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//fglrx_drv.so

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

        compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 8.63.2

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0

(WW) Falling back to old probe method for fglrx

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Version Identifier:8.63.2

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Release Identifier: 8.632

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Date: Jul  2 2009 12:25:24

(II) Loading PCS database from /etc/ati/amdpcsdb

(WW) This ATI Proprietary Linux Driver does not guarantee support of video driver ABI higher than 2.0

(WW) Video driver ABI version of the X server is 5.0

(EE) No devices detected.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

```

Questo è il mio emerge --info:

```

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.28-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.28-gentoo-r5-i686-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_M_processor_1.73GHz-with-glibc2.1

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 13 Aug 2009 06:30:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [disabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.8-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.5.4-r3

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -mtune=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -mtune=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distclean distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo/                 ftp://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/gentoo/                 http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/                 http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/"

LANG="it_IT"

LC_ALL="en_US.UTF8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acpi alsa bzip2 cdr cdrom cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd dvdr fortran gpm hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog kde mmx mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre pppd python qt3 qt4 readline reflection session spl sse sse2 ssl sysfs tcpd udev unicode x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx vesa"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

questo il mio lspci:

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM/GMS/910GML Express Processor to DRAM Controller (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 04)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 04)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 04)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 04)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 04)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 04)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev d4)

00:1e.2 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 04)

00:1e.3 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 04)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 04)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) IDE Controller (rev 04)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 04)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M24 1P [Radeon Mobility X600]

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8001 Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 13)

03:01.0 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev b3)

03:01.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C552 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 08)

03:01.2 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 17)

03:01.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 08)

03:01.4 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev 03)

03:02.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection (rev 05)

```

questo il mio file xorg.conf:

```

Section "Files"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"

    Load        "record"

    SubSection  "extmod"

        Option  "omit xfree86-dga"

    EndSubSection

    Load "dri"

    Load "dri2"

    Load "glx"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

     Option     "NoPM"          "true"

     Option     "AllowEmptyInput"       "true"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

    Option      "AutoRepeat"    "500 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option      "Protocol"      "Microsoft"

    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse2"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Generic Monitor"

    HorizSync   31.5-50

    VertRefresh 50-90

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier "Ati"

        Driver     "fglrx"

        BusID      "PCI:1:0:0"

        Option     "backingstore"       "true"

        Option     "RenderAccel"        "true"

        Option     "UseInternalAGPGART" "false"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier          "Screen0"

    Device              "Ati"

    Monitor             "Generic Monitor"

    Option              "no accel"

    DefaultDepth        16

    SubSection          "Display"

        Viewport        0 0

        Depth           8

        Modes           "1280x1024"

        Option          "rgb bits" "8"

        Visual          "StaticColor"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection "Display"

        Viewport        0 0

        Depth           16

        Modes           "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection "Display"

        Viewport        0 0

        Depth           24

        Modes           "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option  "Composite"     "Enable"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Main Layout"

    Screen      "Screen0"       ""      ""      ""      ""

EndSection

```

e infine questi i servizi attivi:

```

            bootmisc | boot

             checkfs | boot

           checkroot | boot

               clock | boot

         consolefont | boot

                hald |      default

            hostname | boot

             keymaps | boot

               local |      default nonetwork

          localmount | boot

             modules | boot

            net.eth0 |      default

            net.eth1 |      default

              net.lo | boot

            netmount |      default

           rmnologin | boot

           syslog-ng |      default

             urandom | boot

          vixie-cron |      default

```

Attualmente con la mia ati x600 sto usando i driver proprietari della ati, come dicono i warning del 

server X. Potrebbe trattarsi di dover sostituirli con la loro controparte FOSS ma prima di ricompilare 

xorg-server con VIDEO_CARDS="-fglrx radeon" vorrei qualche altro parere. Qualcuno sa dirmi con

sicurezza se xorg-server non è più compatibile con i driver ati proprietari ed è quindi indispensabile

passare ai driver FOSS? 

Infine non sono sicuro che il problema sia quello, infatti sono solo warning, se qualcuno ha altri 

suggerimenti sono ben accetti..mi evitereste una inutile ricompilazione  :Smile: 

Grazie anticatamente a tutti dell'aiuto.

AlbertoLast edited by Al79 on Fri Aug 14, 2009 11:53 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## darkmanPPT

uhm... hai provato a togliere lo xorg.conf?

nelle nuove versioni di xorg se abiliti la flag hal puoi fare a meno del file di configurazione di xorg. io non ce l'ho (e ho una ati x300) e va tutto bene

----------

## mrl4n

Lasciando il file di configurazione non è necessario disabilitare il caricamento del modulo "dri" nella sezione Module?

----------

## Apetrini

Non sembrano semplici warning

```
(WW) This ATI Proprietary Linux Driver does not guarantee support of video driver ABI higher than 2.0

(WW) Video driver ABI version of the X server is 5.0 
```

Sembra che non sia compatibile... il messaggio è un po' strano 

```
does not guarantee
```

. Non garantiscono la compatibilità...

E comunque la riga 

```
Option     "UseInternalAGPGART" "false"
```

 è inutile visto che specifica se usare i driver Agp di fglrx (ne ha uno interno) o usare quelli del kernel linux, ovviamente inutile perche la gpu è pci.

E in casi come questi che sono contento di avere una nvidia, magari non avremo mai il kernel mode setting (che in realtà sarebbe già pronto) per problemi legati a simboli gpl only, ma almeno nvidia rilascia driver beta ogni 2 settimane circa e se uno vuole proprio c'è il forum dove parlare con gli sviluppatori e postare bug.

P.s. magari sarebbe bene sapere da qualcuno come sono i driver open e se funziona bene il kms.

----------

## Al79

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> uhm... hai provato a togliere lo xorg.conf?
> 
> nelle nuove versioni di xorg se abiliti la flag hal puoi fare a meno del file di configurazione di xorg. io non ce l'ho (e ho una ati x300) e va tutto bene

 

Ho provato ma non funziona  :Sad:  Stesso errore anche se, ovviamente, tenta di caricare qualche modulo in più.

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> Lasciando il file di configurazione non è necessario disabilitare il caricamento del modulo "dri" nella sezione Module?

 

Provato anche questo (e anche a disabilitare dri2) ma neppure questo funziona...

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Non sembrano semplici warning
> 
> ```
> (WW) This ATI Proprietary Linux Driver does not guarantee support of video driver ABI higher than 2.0
> 
> ...

 

Infatti mi suona strano quel non garantiscono. Un bel "non supportato" era più chiaro...

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> E comunque la riga 
> 
> ```
> Option     "UseInternalAGPGART" "false"
> ```
> ...

 

Ho provato a toglierla, ma non cambia niente. Quella riga era nei tutorial gentoo che seguii la prima volta che ho dovuto configurare per questo portatile, che sfortunamente ha una ati...  :Sad: 

Ragazzi, ad ogni modo, grazie tante a tutti per l'aiuto ora proverò a mettere i driver open e poi vi faccio sapere...

Alberto

----------

## viralex

prova a inserire questa linea nel serverflags

Section "ServerFlags"

   Option "IgnoreABI" "True"

EndSection

non partiva neanche a me la 1.6.0, adesso ho la 1.6.3 e va tutto alla perfezione.

http://pastebin.com/mf3ec3ea

----------

## Al79

 *viralex wrote:*   

> prova a inserire questa linea nel serverflags
> 
> Section "ServerFlags"
> 
>    Option "IgnoreABI" "True"
> ...

 

Ho provato a seguire il tuo suggerimento, ma non è successo nulla. Praticamente ha solo soppresso i warning. 

Alla fine sono passato ai driver FOSS...

Ringrazio comunque tutti per l'aiuto.

Ciao 

Alberto

----------

